# Holiday Rambler advice please



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Having spent a fortune getting our Rockwood into shape and loving it to bits, I have seen a Holiday Rambler for sale that really impresses me. So my question is what are they like? I understand that they are built by Monaco Coach (oh if only.....) so I would have thought that the HR should be a high quality machine but I would welcome any input before going any further than the dreaming stage :lol: :lol: 
It could be a case of "Oh no here we go again........"

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like some big cash going to be spent soon :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cant answer your question though but boy are they good RV's IMHO


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Shall I hold back on those bits then Keith? :lol: :lol:

Take a look here http://www.holidayrambler.com/

The bit about the free fuel might appeal to you....if you lived in the States :roll: :lol:

C'mon, give us more to go on....like which model?

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG! and I was just getting used to this oven.........

Sharon


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> OMG! and I was just getting used to this oven.........
> 
> Sharon


hi is it a " AGA" :lol:

RAY>>>> AGA<<<


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ Ray......
I hadn't thought of fitting an AGA but if we do change Rocky (big IF) then Hey...........
I am sure that Mike (foggyparrott) can tell you how to use the oven in the HR Sharon, he seems to be getting on pretty good with his one and if not it'll go to the same Magic Chef retirement home as the last one did :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anyway, not to many comments about the HR, so I am beginning to wonder if they are as good as they are cracked up to be.....

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

When I looked at the title I though you were taking up walking whilst away... !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> :Anyway, not to many comments about the HR, so I am beginning to wonder if they are as good as they are cracked up to be.....
> 
> Keith


I think thats because there aren't so many out there (certainly no one on MHF) and no one knows anything about them Keith..... :wink:

You could always ask these guys... http://www.hrrvc.org/

Cheers
Linda


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Keith before buying our winnie we looked at an 03 34' HR, at last years Stratford show, very impressed, I think from memory it was a twin slide and had a ford chassis and triton V10, I had a little drive around the showground on the monday, in the end it was a toss up between that and the winnie (both private sales) The thing that decided it was length, never having driven an RV before I was concerened about the extra 4'.

Certainly the quality to my untrained eye looked as good as the winnie, go for it. 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> You could always ask these guys... http://www.hrrvc.org/
> 
> Cheers
> Linda


I just had a look and it would seem that they want me to join up for $45 just to ask a question......... Makes MHF look really good value :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

oops

Oh well, look at it this way, if you can afford $217,000 for a new Rambler then $45 to ask a question is a p*ss in the ocean :lol: :lol: 
see here :wink: http://www.holidayrambler.com/models/hr.aspx?content=index&model=endeavor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now this is not an ideal layout (would prefer the kitchen and dinette the other way around), but I wish there were more shorter RVs like it. 30 to 31ft, with one big slide. But as soon as you want a diesel pusher, the minimum length they do gets a big hike.

http://www.holidayrambler.com/models/FPpopup.aspx?content=media&id=2&brand=&model=admiralsve&year=

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well I guess that you are right Linda... IF I could afford £109,527.50 then I would not be worried about $45, but then I wouldn't have to come to you for your ever low prices either :lol: :lol: (and stupendous service) so better just lower the sights a tad :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mind you the new 2007 range is just beatiful isn't it?.... Oh I wish
Hey Santa.... :roll: 

Keith


----------

